# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Địa Điểm vui chơi Halloween 2012

## hangnt

*Halloween 2012 sắp đến, hôm nay Didau sẽ tổng hợp một số điểm vui chơi Halloween của năm nay 2012 - Hi vọng sẽ giúp các bạn có nhiều sự lựa chọn hơn trong ngày vui này nhé! 

I/ Hà Nội

1. “Halloween Party 2012 – The Ghost Rising”

Thời gian: 18h30 ngày 31/10/2012
Địa điểm: Tầng 21, tòa nhà VTC Online, 18 Tam Trinh, Hà Nội*



Liên hệ nhận vé mời tham dự chương trình: VTC Academy, Tầng 4, tòa nhà VTC Online, 18 Tam Trinh, Hà Nội.

- Hotline: 04 6681 0045
Tham dự đêm hội, các bạn sẽ có cơ hội:

- Hóa trang thành những “thây ma” kinh dị.
- Lạc mình trong “thế giới ma quỷ” và khu nhà ma bí ẩn.
- Khám phá các gian hàng hội chợ huyền bí:  “Sự lựa chọn của định mệnh”.
- Thử thách cùng các trò chơi phiêu lưu:  “ xác ướp sống dậy”, “ bóng ma trong rạp hát”.
- Hòa mình trong vũ điệu flashmob sôi động của hàng trăm “yêu ma” .
- Thưởng thức buffer hoa quả và cocktail miễn phí.
- Cơ hội bốc thăm may mắn và rinh về nhiều phần quà thú vị.

Bạn sẽ được chìm đắm trong một không gian ma quái rùng rợn, hóa thân thành những “cô hồn" và bùng cháy trong một bữa tiệc âm nhạc sôi động cùng “Sự trỗi dậy của các bóng ma”.

*II/ Thành Phố Hồ Chí Minh

1. Halloween Party - Spirit of The Night 2012

Thời gian: từ 18h00 đến 24h00 ngày 30/10/2012
Địa điểm: Nhà thi đấu Phú Thọ, Số 1 Lữ Gia, P.15, Q.11 - ĐT: (08) 3962 5052; Hotline: 0906 702 230 - 0932 227 922*



Giá vé: 349.000 VNĐ/người
"Halloween Party 2012" được tổ chức với nhiều điểm nhấn đặc sắc có chủ đề "Spirit of the night 2012" do Viet Ideas phối hợp với các đơn vị cùng tổ chức.

Bạn sẽ tận hưởng những cung bật cảm xúc đột ngột, được hòa mình qua những thử thách gian truân, cám giỗ thể hiện bản năng sinh tồn của loài người; thách thức lòng can đảm và tinh thần thép của giới trẻ ngày nay.

Thử thách gồm 3 phần, mỗi phần lại thể hiện được sự đầu tư kỹ càng trong việc thiết kế các phối cảnh đầy ấn tượng,thu hút, đi kèm với không gian chập chờn của bóng đêm vô cùng đáng sợ.

Ngoài ra chương trình còn có tham gia góp mặt của  những nhân vật nổi tiếng trong làng showbiz Việt Nam như Ca sĩ Hoàng Rapper,  DJ L’ Bass, Holy Ghost Band (US),  Mix Dance Crew, Beatboxer Kapi.

*2. Umbrella Halloween Party 2012

Thời gian: đón khách từ 18h30 ngày 28/10/2012, chương trình bắt đầu từ 19h tới 22h.
Địa điểm: quận 3 gần cầu Lê Văn Sỹ (thông báo ngay khi nhận vé).*



Chi phí tham dự: 100k/người bao gồm phục vụ ăn uống.
*3. Party Cosplay Halloween

Thời gian: 15h00 - 22h00 Ngày 28 Tháng 10 Năm 2012
Địa điểm: Alta Plaza - lầu 6 - 92B, Phạm Văn Hai, Phường 3, Quận Tân Bình*

Giá vé: 150.000 VNĐ/người
Giá vé đã bao gồm:
- Giá trị vào cổng
- Giá trị tham gia tất cả các tiết mục dàn dựng tại Party
- Giá trị thông hành đến từng ngóc ngách của party
(gồm backdrop chụp hình siêu đẹp, pose ảnh cùng các SAO "xẹt", cơ hội tỏa sáng trên sân khấu trong trang phục hóa trang ấn tượng nhất, v.v.)
- Thực đơn gồm các món ăn và đồ uống đặc biệt chỉ có tại Party Cosplay Halloween
- QUÀ LƯU NIỆM Party Cosplay Halloween:dành cho mỗi khán giả tham dự Party .

*4. Lễ hội Halloween kỳ bí

Thời gian: 8h -22h Ngày 31 Tháng 10 Năm 2012
Địa điểm: Công viên Đầm Sen - Số 03, Hòa Bình, P3, Quận 11*

Giá vé: Vé và cổng Đầm Sen! Ngoài ra, Công viên Đầm Sen sẽ miễn vé cổng, hoặc ưu đãi vé trọn gói đồng hạng 90.000 đồng cho các du khách mặc trang phục hóa trang trong ngày.

*5. "Dancing With Lonely Devils"

Thời gian: 19h00' ngày 29/10/2012
Địa điểm: Lầu 2,Tòa nhà Thông Tấn Xã ITAXA số 122-124-126 Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai - Quận 3*



Giá vé: 200.000đ/người (Bao gồm các trò chơi vui nhộn có thưởng của ma quỷ, đêm hội vũ điệu cuồng nhiệt, trang trí thế giới quỷ,hóa trang cơ bản, vé ăn tự chọn...)
*6. Thiên Đường Giải Trí Thỏ Trắng

Thời gian: 18g đến 23g từ ngày 26 đến 31/10/2012

Địa chỉ: 875 Cách Mạng Tháng Tám (cổng Trường Sơn), P15, Q10. Bên trong Cv Lê Thị Riêng, ngay ngã tư đường Trường sơn với Cách Mạng Tháng Tám.*



Chi phí: Miễn phí vé cổng cho tất cả mọi người.
Toàn khu vực sẽ biến thành một nghĩa địa rùng rợn với nhiều xác người treo lủng lẳng, mạng nhện chằng chịt, có hẳn 1 lối vào khu bia mộ cổ xưa,…. Với cách trang trí như thế thì đây sẽ là chỗ “tiệt zời” cho các bạn pose hình. Vì thế các bạn nên hóa trang sẵn hoặc mua đồ hóa trang tại đây để hợp mốt ma quái với mấy con quỷ 3D ở đây nhé.

Lượn vài trong đây, mình có thấy bán khá nhiều đồ hóa trang, giá mềm hơn nhiều so với các shop trên Nguyễn Tri Phương hoặc Lê Văn Sỹ, vd như mặt nạ lông, mặt nạ kim sa các loại giá dao động từ 20 đến 35k (các shop khác: 75 đến 90k)

*7. Horror Night - Lễ hội của các âm binh*

Thời Gian: 18h00 - 22h00 ngày 30.10.2012
Địa điểm: Cung Văn hóa Lao động, 55B Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai - Phường Bến Thành - Quận 1 - TP. Hồ Chí Minh.
Hotline: 08 3911 0112 (AAE Thanh Vân) hoặc 08 3930 0824 (SRO Thục Chinh)

*8.  Megastar, Galaxy Cinema*

Nếu bạn nào sợ những nơi ma quái, muốn chơi hallowen trong “yên bình” thì đi coi phim là lựa chọn phù hợp nhất. Mùa này có 6 phim, đủ thể loại từ hoạt hình đến kinh dị để các bạn lựa chọn nhé:
• House at the End of the Street
• Fun Size
• Frankenweenie
• Hotel Transylvania
• Paranormal Activities
• Silent Hill: Revelation 3D

I*II/ Bar - Club:* 

Ngoài ra, nếu các bạn muốn thêm phần sôi động và náo nhiệt thì phần lớn các bar và club đều có các chương trình riêng: 

*1. HALLOWEEN PARTY 2012 - CHILL SKY BAR

Địa điểm: CHILL SKY BAR
Thời gian: 27 Tháng 10, 2012*


Hãy tham dự một bữa tiệc Halloween đúng "chất" và hoành tráng nhất tại Chill Sky Bar vào ngày 27/10/2012.

Bạn sẽ được tham gia lễ hội hóa trang đầy màu sắc, bước vào một thế giới đầy huyền ảo pha chút "rùng rợn" của Halloween, đắm chìm trong không gian âm nhạc của các DJ hàng đầu và cùng bạn bè tham gia những chương trình hóa trang sáng tạo. Hơn thế, bạn sẽ có cơ hội đoạt nhiều giải thưởng đa dạng như : giải sáng tạo, giải quyến rũ, giải thưởng cho nhóm...

*2. Vascos Bar: Halloween Party

Địa điểm: Vasco's Bar & Lounge, 74/7D Hai Bà Trưng, Q.1
Thời gian: 26 Tháng 10, 2012*


Giới Thiệu: Miễn phí Bloody Vodka Shooter từ 11:00 PM đến 1:00 AM đêm thứ 6 ngày 26.10.2012 tại Vasco's Bar & Lounge, 74/7D Hai Bà Trưng, Q.1

*IV/ Các quán ăn, nhà hàng tổ chức lễ hội Halloween:

1. Buffet Halloween tại Ks Golden Crown

Thời gian: 7g30pm tối thứ 7 27/10/2012
Địa điểm: Tầng 7 Ks 3 sao Golden Crown*


*2. Khách Sạn MAJESTIC

Địa Chỉ: 01 Đồng Khởi, Q.1, TP.HCM, - ĐT: 08.3829 5517*

“Đêm Halloween” tại M-Bar (Lầu 8), bắt đầu từ 19g00đến 23g00 đêm 31/10. Đêm Halloween tại M.bar tầng thượng khách sạn vui nhộn, sảng khoái nhưng cũng không kém phần rùng rợn với không gian và các trò chới ma quái, biểu diễn nghệ thuật bartender, khiêu vũ, và các loại thức uống rất Halloween, các món ăn trang trí theo chủ đề.

Đêm Halloween đáng nhớ với giá 549.000 đ/người lớn, và nửa giá dành cho trẻ em. Đặc biệt, còn có phần lễ hội hóa trang thật độc đáo và ấn tượng cùng với phần trình diễn sôi động của ban nhạc Flamenco, những điệu nhảy ma quái, và phần thi uống bia dành cho các thực khách.

Đặc biệt, đây là địa điểm lý tưởng nhất Sài Gòn để quý khách đến giải trí và tận hưởng không gian tuyệt vời tại M.Bar bên sông Sài gòn – Khách sạn Majestic.

*3. Khách Sạn PALACE SAIGON

Địa Chỉ: 56 Nguyễn Huệ, Q.1, TP.HCM, ĐT: 08.38292860)*

Trong bốn đêm từ ngày 28 đến 31/10, Nhà hàng CALIBRE Charner giới thiệu chương trình “Đêm hội Halloween huyền bí” dành cho khách những trải nghiệm đầy hào hứng và mới lạ nhưng không kém phần hấp dẫn và vui nhộn. 

Ngoài những món ăn ngon quen thuộc hằng ngày, nhà hàng giới thiệu tới thực khách thực đơn đặc biệt dành riêng cho Halloween, như súp kem gà, cá chẻm nướng sốt bơ chanh, cơm chiên và bánh Flan, súp đuôi bò nước trong, salad cá Ngừ, thăn bò Mỹ nướng đá và apple tart. Đặc biệt,còn có buffet Halloween như: gỏi nha đam hải sản, xà lách trứng kiến càng, giò heo xông khói, súp óc heo bí đỏ, chả giò trái cây, mỳ Ý xốt hải sản, gà nấu đậu, bò hầm bí đỏ, chè trái cây và bánh ngọt Âu Á,… .Bên cạnh đó, cách trang trí khung cảnh nhà hàng cũng tạo ấn tượng mạnh đem đến cho khách cảm giác ly kỳ thú vị. 

Miễn phí rượu vang, nước ngọt và bia suốt tiệc. Trong hai đêm 30/10 và 31/10 nhà hàng còn có DJ chơi nhạc. 

*Giá vé: Palace Café 390.000đ/ khách, Caliber Bar 600.000đ/ khách, Caliber Fine Dining: 790.000đ/ khách.

4. Ẩm thực tại khách sạn Palace Saigon

Địa Điểm: Nhà hàng Buffet Gánh Palace - lầu 5*

Trong hai đêm 30/10 và 31/10/2012, chương trình “Lễ hội ma vui vẻ”, ngoài các món ăn buffet Nam Bộ nổi tiếng quen thuộc hằng ngày, thực khách sẽ được thưởng thức những món ăn mới được trang trí vô cùng lạ mắt mang đậm chất Halloween như: Súp phù thủy châu á (súp hải sản tóc tiên), tóc rối (mì Ý sốt hải sản), cơm ma thuật (cơm ý trộn bạch tuột), chè thiên nhãn(chè hạt sen nhãn nhục)…. 

Miễn phí ly rượu vang, bia Tiger và nước ngọt, quà tặng dành cho các bé.

*Giá vé: 500.000 đ/người lớn, 250.000 đ/trẻ em. Khuyến mãi: giảm 5% cho khách đặt chỗ trước 25/10/2012.

5. Khu Du Lịch Cần Giờ (Xã Long Hòa, Huyện Cần Giờ, TP.HCM, ĐT: 08.38743150)*

Từ 18g30-21g00 tối thứ 7 ngày 27/10/2012đơn vị tổ chức Đêm hội Halloween với nhiều nội dung phong phú, hấp dẫn, như biểu diển Bartender nghệ thuật, Đám cưới và lễ diễu hành của Ma Cà Rồng, điệu nhảy ma quái… Buffet với hơn 25 món chọn lọc. 

- 02 giải thưởng tổng trị giá 2 triệu đồng cho 01 nam, 01 nữ có trang phục Halloween ấn tượng.
- Miễn phí 01 ly Rượu Bloody Mary hoặc 01 ly nước ngọt cho khách mặc trang phục Halloween. - Mua 10 vé tặng 02 vé trước ngày 20/10, sau 20/10/2012 mua 10 vé tặng 01 vé. 
- Giảm 50% tiền phòng ngày 27/10/12 khi đặt trước 20/10, 30% khi đặt trước 24/10 dành cho khách tham dự đêm Hội Halloween.

*Giá vé: 249.000 đ/người lớn, 179.000 đ/trẻ em.

6. Khu Du Lịch Văn Thánh

Địa Chỉ: 48/10 Điện Biên Phủ, Q.Bình Thạnh, TP.HCM - Điện thoại:08.35123 025*

Một đêm duy nhất từ 18g00 - 22g00 đêm 30/10/2012 tại Cà phê Đủng Đỉnh. Không gian mang đậm nét trang trí lễ hội Halloween. Khách sẽ hòa mình cũng những giai điệu rộn ràng của ban nhạc Philippin Balatkayo. Tiết mục múa lửa sôi động. Quà tặng cho khách tham dự tiệc. 

*Giá vé: 300.000 đ/khách (bao gồm 1 phần ăn & 1 phần thức uống)

7. Tàu Nhà Hàng Sài Gòn

Địa Chỉ: Bến Bạch Đằng, Q.1, TP.HCM - ĐT: 08.38 230393*

Đêm 30 & 31/10 tổ chức chương trình Dạ Tiệc Halloween trên sông. Trong không gian mang đậm phong cách lễ hội hóa trang. Đón khách lúc 18g00. Tàu khởi hành lúc 20g30, cập bến lại lúc 21g30. Tham quan tuyến cảng Bến Nghé – Bạch Đằng.

Thực khách sẽ thưởng thức ruợu vang, các lọai coctaik, thực đơn buffet trên 40 món ấn tượng như: Soup ngô, tôm nướng sốt chanh, sườn cừu nướng tỏi, File bò sốt rosemary, gà tây quay... Ban nhạc Latineyes, ca sỹ Philippine biểu diễn với những tiếc mục ca múa đặc sắc. Chụp hình lưu niệm cùng Halloween Dracula rùng rợn… Đặc biệt chương trình khiêu vũ trẻ trung sôi động sẽ mang lại không khí vui nhộn cho buổi dạ tiệc.

* Giá vé: 600.000 đ/người lớn, 250.000 đ/trẻ em*

_Theo yeudulich_

----------


## Chimera

Sắp đến Halloween roài  :love struck: 
Tuyệt quá

----------

